

Chromium Developers Refuse to Implement History Disable Feature - TuxLyn
https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=1775

======
TuxLyn
There is however two plugins that you can use;

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/) "No
History" plugin.

"History On/Off" plugin does not work properly.

 __Make sure you delete all old history and restart chromium when install this
plugins __

